# Segeln von Miami nach Key West und zurück



## kaiaah (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo und guten Tag, 
ich bin Kaiaah, komme aus dem Raum Bremen und bin neu im Board. Ich angel seit ca. 35 Jahren - und habe mit 11 angefangen - soviel zu meinem Alter. Im November fahre ich mit ein paar Jungs nach Florida um zu "Segeln" - ich möchte natürlich den Schwerpunkt auf die Fauna legen. Aber Segelboot und Schleppangeln (nicht Big Game), wie passt das aufeinander? Hat jemand da Erfahrung? 
Welches Gerät brauche ich? 
Gibt es eine erfolgversprechende Variante? 
Welche Köder? 

Ihr seht, ein echtes Greenhorn.

Vielleicht gibt es den - oder die, die mir hier weiterhelfen können. 
Bis die Tage und Gruß


----------



## kaiaah (9. August 2012)

*AW: Segeln von Miami nach Key West und zurück*

Halloooo, jemand gelegentlich im Forum der den einen oder anderen Tipp für mich hat?


----------



## Tortugaf (10. August 2012)

*AW: Segeln von Miami nach Key West und zurück*

Hey 
Du sucht in der falschen Sparte , unter Big Game wärest du besser aufgehoben. 
Man kann natürlich auch trollen von Segelbooten aus, aber das klassische Big Game Fischen, erfolgt von Motorbooten , weil sie besser zu steuern  u. erfolgreicher sind.

G. Frank


----------



## kaiaah (11. September 2012)

*AW: Segeln von Miami nach Key West und zurück*

Hi, das ist mir schon klar, aber ich mache keine Angeltour, ich mache einen Segeltörn und möchte das Beste daraus machen. Einen Marlin oder ähnliche Kaliber hab ich nicht auf dem Zettel. Eher was für die Bordküche, wir haben einen wunderbaren Koch dabei. Gibt es trotzdem ein paar Infos über die Gerätschaften und Köder, die man unbedingt dabei haben sollte?

Danke und Gruß
Kaiaah


----------



## Justsu (11. September 2012)

*AW: Segeln von Miami nach Key West und zurück*

Hallo kaiaah,

schau mal hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129021

Da dürfte was für Dich dabei sein!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

